

WebGL security concerns - error
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20071726-264/microsoft-declares-webgl-harmful-to-security/
another war between MS vs Mozilla+google
======
nextparadigms
Leave it to Microsoft to spread FUD about any technology they never planned on
supporting anyway. Also, the author is right. WebGL will gain popularity with
or without Microsoft, not only inside the Windows ecosystem, but on other
_modern_ browsers (all besides IE actually), but especially on other
platforms, such as Chromebooks, Mac, iOS and Android. Just wait until Facebook
webstore appears. I think we'll see many WebGL games in there.

